# Mid-Atlantic Slot Car Show & Swap Meet - 3/25



## whouck (Sep 20, 2004)

Mid-Atlantic Slot Car Show & Swap Meet

The second, locally sponsored, Mid-Atlantic Slot Car Show & Swap Meet (for Balto., DC, VA & So. Pa.area) will be held on Sunday, *March 25th*, 10AM - 2PM at the Clarion Hotel off of Interstate 95 at the Aberdeen, MD (Exit #85). The hotel is adjacent to I-95. The location is approximately 20 miles north of Baltimore and about 20 miles south of the Delaware state line. Dealer setup will be from 8A-10A.

Tables are still only $25 each (prepaid) which also includes at one helper for free. Persons interested in a table should contact the show sponsors listed below to check on table availability since the show is almost sold out. Early Floor rights for those not taking tables are $20 each. General admission is $5. 

Vendors representing all scales, vintage and new, from north to NY to south to Va. to west to Oh/Mich. are expected. The first show featured an operating 1/32 scale race course and either this course and/or an HO-scale course will be available this time. Door prizes are also expected again. Kids under 12 are free. A limited number of hotel rooms are available at the Clarion (1-877-477-5817 or 410-273-6300) for the night before at a group rate. There are also quite a few nice little restaurants adjacent to the hotel (and in the hotel too) as well as the Ripken minor league baseball stadium just up the street. For more information contact either: Elliot Dalberg, 6128 Stegen Drive, Alexandria, Va., 22310, at /[email protected]/; or Doug Keys; 6831 Beaver Dam Road, Beltsville, Md., 20705, at [email protected]; or Bill Houck at 410-799-1099, at [email protected].


----------



## frank1463 (Sep 22, 2006)

*the show is here!!*

packed and ready see you all there
on sat night or sunday 
frank


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*10% Discount on ALL Slot Car Items for HobbyTalk Members*

It is late on Friday night and I just finished packing the car for the show.
I will be arriving on Saturday afternoon and looking forward to having dinner like last year.

For those that were not able to come to the first show, please make the effort to do so, if you live in the area. This is a great show with some of the nicest guys running the show....Easy going and lots of fun too!

I am driving in from Detroit, Michigan and as always, I will be giving a 10% discount to any HobbyTalk member that brings in a printed copy of this thread with my name on it....and gives it to me at the show. The last show that I did this for, I had 14 users show up! 

If you are coming in on Saturday and want to purchase items before the show, I will be setting up in my hotel room. Just ask for Jeff Clemence's room number or call my cell at 313-350-8120 after 3 pm on Saturday.

Again, if you live within the tri-state area or even Ohio, take the time to come and enjoy a great show....every scale will be present!

Thanks and have a great weekend!


----------

